# Hoyt Cam & 1/2 plus codes



## MickeyBisco (Jul 14, 2012)

Hello 

I rarely frequent this forum (as I'm usually over in the fita section a good bit more) but I thought I would set up a compound for indoor and I'm thinking ahead. I've looked at the Hoyt chart that shows all the cams (and their corresponding draw length/ let off etc. ) but I am not seeing the codes listed on my cam.

I have a lefty Vantage Elite with Cam 1/2 plus, with a #3 cam. I don't see a 3 on them anywhere. How does one translate the codes? I'm sure some folks have this memorized but it's new to me. Theoretically, it should go from 27-29ish? Adjusting it away from +, to F, doesn't seem to yield much of a difference. I'd just like to know what I have, and I can go from there.
























Thanks a ton. I'm sure this has been asked before. I searched


----------



## MickeyBisco (Jul 14, 2012)

Does anyone know where to find this info?


----------



## huteson2us2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Pics of Cam & 1/2 #3 cams. What you have looks like C2 cams. Go to Hoyt website and find your bow with C2 cams.

http://hoyt.com/support/tunecharts


----------



## FS560 (May 22, 2002)

C2 cams do not have rotating modules.

You may have C1.5+ #2 cams.


----------



## RickT (Mar 14, 2009)

Those look like Cam 1/2+ #2 cams. The "code" is G2.0 (#2 cam) B (bottom cam) L (left hand)... G2.0BL and G2.0 (#2 cam) T (top cam) L (left hand)... G2.0TL.
A #3 cam would have the 3.0 designation.


----------



## MickeyBisco (Jul 14, 2012)

I had figured the top /left/bottom designations, so the 2 was looking fishy! 








Thanks, folks. They are marked as shown so I'll assume they are Cam and 1/2 Plus #2 and proceed thusly. It actually makes sense, thanks again


----------



## RickT (Mar 14, 2009)

http://hoyt.com/uploads/tune-charts/76246c9c27182d03ebca65b753f7ed2a590274c3.pdf

Check out 2010 Vantage Elite XT2000 for more info. Each letter on mod is 1/2" change in draw length. Change both mods to same letter to make changes.


----------



## MickeyBisco (Jul 14, 2012)

RickT said:


> http://hoyt.com/uploads/tune-charts/76246c9c27182d03ebca65b753f7ed2a590274c3.pdf
> 
> Check out 2010 Vantage Elite XT2000 for more info. Each letter on mod is 1/2" change in draw length. Change both mods to same letter to make changes.


Thank you!


----------

